# Not getting picture



## Asusqq (Sep 11, 2015)

Hello i made an account quickly to get help.

I bought a completely new motherboard (Asus A88-Plus), placed everything in and connected the wires. Everything seems to power on when i press the on button but the big problem is im not getting any picture. My monitor seems to recognize that something is connected with hdmi but im still not getting any visuals.


----------



## Asusqq (Sep 11, 2015)

Also i want to mention that i am completely sure that the parts match with eachother.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Does that monitor auto-detect how it is connected or do you need to manually set it to HDMI?


----------



## Asusqq (Sep 11, 2015)

My monitor was on the right input.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Have you tried safe mode and see if it works, if it does check you have the graphics driver installed.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Please confirm the model number of your board. This one?
Asus A88XM-PLUS

What exact CPU? Above board supports FM2 and FM2+, however it may require a BIOS update to support some FM2+ procs.


----------



## Asusqq (Sep 11, 2015)

My motherboard is brand new and its a Asus A88X Plus (Not a XM Plus).
My CPU is AMD Athlon X4 760K 3.8GHz Quad-Core Processor which is supported. 

How can i do anything like check BIOS and safe mode if i cant see what i am doing.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Aright, just had to confirm. No offense meant, but always have to look at the simple stuff first. Board has native support for the 760K, so BIOS not an issue. And if no POST, we don't worry about Windows. For that matter, disconnect any drives to eliminate that entire subsystem from suspicion.

Next to confirm: motherboard standoffs; i.e. correct number (usually 9) and in the correct positions. If you haven't already done so, confirm all your connections, and reseat the memory, graphics and any other peripheral cards. You might also pull the proc and confirm no bent/broken pins.

Do you get any POST beeps whatsoever? (Assuming you have a motherboard speaker connected)


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

One other thing and again no offense intended. Note the 760K does not have integrated graphics like the APUs, so a discrete card is required.


----------



## Asusqq (Sep 11, 2015)

This is going to be a long post.
Okay so i took things back to step 1 and i got pictures to illustrate (took them with my phone so the quality will be off at times)

Step 1: Just the case 
Note the 6 standoffs in perfect locations









Step 2: Installed the motherboard 









Step 3: CPU and stock cooler









Step 4: Dummy GPU (is confirmed to be working and doesnt need additional power connected to it)









Step 5: PSU and connected 24pin and 4pin 12v also WD Green 500gb connected with SATA.









Step 6: Carefully connected with the help of manual and markings on the MB itself the case wires and a speaker (which doesnt seem to be doing anything)









Step 7: 1 stick of Corsair Vengeance DDR 3 1600mhz cl9 RAM which i confirmed to be compatible with the motherboard









Step 8: Powered on. GPU's and CPU's fans start spinning and the case LED turns on also.

















Step 9: The DRAM LED lit up (only does it when an error occurs). DRAM LED checks the DRAM in sequence during motherboard booting process.









Step 10: Pressed the MemOK! button which seemed to clear up the DRAM LED error thing.

Step 11: Monitor registers something is connected.









Step 12: Finally something great huh? It seems like troubles are solved but nope.









Step 13: It doesn't recognize any keyboards. I tried a USB one in all the different holes and also a PS/2 keyboard. 
The USB one didnt seem to do anything but switch on the LEDs. None of the buttons seemed to do anything including the one to turn off the LEDs.
The PS/2 keyboard only flashed the caps lock, numlock etc LEDs once when i plugged it in and then seemed to do nothing from that point onward.








USB Keyboard
That is the step im currently stuck on.

Also quick question: PSU's fan (Corsair RM 850) never started spinning, is that normal?


----------

